# Ärger mit GRUB

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe einen Rechner, auf dem es auf zwei Platten mehrere Systeme gibt. Auf der ersten Platte (sda) liegt WindowsXP, auf der zweiten (sdb) liegen vier Linux-Distributionen:

- SUSE 10.3

- Debian

- Gentoo

- Kubuntu

Dabei kam Kubuntu erst heute dazu, ich muß es mir aus mehr oder weniger beruflichen Gründen anschauen.

Ich hatte teils bereits seit Jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen mit GRUB gemacht. Klappte auch alles ganz prima, die Konfigurationsdatei (menu.lst) liegt auf der Gentoo-Partition.

Seit der Neuinstallation von Kubuntu in die noch freie letzte primäre Partition kriege ich aber merkwürdigerweise mein Windows nicht mehr gestartet. Der Eintrag erscheint nach wie vor im GRUB-Menü, aber wenn ich ihn anklicke, blinkert es mal kurz, und das GRUB-Menü erscheint erneut. Meine Linux-Partitionen kann ich problemlos starten, nur mein Windows startet ganz einfach nicht mehr. Das scheint irgendwie in einer Endlosschleife gefangen und der Menüpunkt ruft nur immer wieder GRUB selber auf. Die Startdateien (ntldr, boot.ini, ntdetect.com) sind aber durchaus noch vorhanden, und das System selbst auch. 

Hat jemand schonmal sowas Ähnliches gehabt und kann sagen, was ich eventuell revidieren müßte?

Christoph S.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hi Christoph und liebe Grüße nach Berlin *meine Heimat im Preußenland*.

Nun zu Deinem Problemchen. Gib uns mal die Ausgabe von der grub.conf oder eben menu.lst. Hat denn vielleicht Ubuntu etwas verändert an der grub.conf?

Gruß stranger...

----------

## musv

Ganz weit hergeholte Verschwörungstheorie: 

Hat Kubuntu eventuell einen eigenen Grub in der Kubuntupartition angelegt und den MBR überschrieben?

Überprüf außerdem mal, ob die WinXP-Partition noch auf Aktiv und mit Bootflag gekennzeichnet ist. 

So wie du das beschreibst, kommst du  ja nicht mal bis zum Windows-Bootloader. Denn da würde wenigstens 'ne Fehlermeldung im Windows-Konsole bzw. Dos-Schriftsatz kommen. Scheinbar wird bei Dir die Partition gar nicht gefunden oder korrekt erkannt.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ganz weit hergeholte Verschwörungstheorie: 
> 
> Hat Kubuntu eventuell einen eigenen Grub in der Kubuntupartition angelegt und den MBR überschrieben?

 

Das ist gar nicht so "ganz weit hergeholt". Es macht erhebliche Mühe, kubuntu beizubringen, daß GRUB bereits existiert und nicht neu installiert werden muß. Nur: wenn das passiert wäre, hätte ich vermutlich nicht mehr mein "altes" GRUB-Menü mit den durchaus sehr individuellen Bezeichnungen, die nur in der Gentoo-menu.lst stehen können. In Kubuntu gibt es darüberhinaus kein Verzeichnis /boot/grub.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Überprüf außerdem mal, ob die WinXP-Partition noch auf Aktiv und mit Bootflag gekennzeichnet ist.

 

Ja, ist alles noch vorhanden. 

 *musv wrote:*   

> So wie du das beschreibst, kommst du  ja nicht mal bis zum Windows-Bootloader.

 

Richtig. Und das verstehe ich einfach nicht.

Die menu.lst, die strangerthandreams gerne sehen wollte, sieht so aus:

```
default      4

timeout      8

color light-gray/blue

title openSUSE 10.3

kernel (hd1,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x31a selinux=0 splash=silent  showopts

initrd (hd1,2)/boot/initrd

title      Debian

root      (hd1,1)

kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-3-amd64 root=/dev/sdb2 ro vga=791

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-3-amd64

savedefault

title      Kubuntu

root      (hd1,3)

kernel   /boot/kernel root=/dev/sdb4 vga=791 ro noapic nolapic locale=de_DE

initrd      /initrd.img

title      Gentoo

root      (hd1,0)

kernel   /boot/kernel root=/dev/sdb1 vga=791

title      Windows XP

root      (hd0,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader   +1

```

Das hat lange Zeit (mehrere Jahre) prima so funktioniert. Und wie gesagt: die Linux-Distributionen kriege ich alle problemlos gestartet, bloß Windows nicht mehr.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *musv wrote:*   

> Überprüf außerdem mal, ob die WinXP-Partition noch auf Aktiv und mit Bootflag gekennzeichnet ist.

 

Also mit Bootmanager (und ich habe gehört grub soll einer sein   :Wink:  ) ist das mit der aktiven Partition egal. Der Bootmanager springt ja die Partition an und nicht das BIOS. Ich kann mich aber auch irren, denn ich habe schon lange kein Windows mehr benutzt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und was die Verschwörung angeht: Ich denke eher, (K)ubuntu hat was in der grub.conf kaputtgefummelt.

edit: Ja vielleicht irre ich mich doch mit dem active setzen, denn sonst würde man das ja wohl nicht in grub setzen müssen. Versuch mal statt

```
 root (hd0,0) 
```

 das hier:

```
 rootnoverify (hd0,0) 
```

in deinem Windowsabschnitt der menu.lst. Dann installiere den grub neu.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Ich denke eher, (K)ubuntu hat was in der grub.conf kaputtgefummelt.

 

Nö, hat es nicht. Die Gentoo-Partition war ja zum Zeitpunkt der Kubuntu-Installation gar nicht gemounted, da ist also nix passiert.

Allerdings: mit der Gentoo-Partition ist tatsächlich etwas passiert. Die war plötzlich defekt, hatte Journal-Fehler. Ich habe mehrfach fsck bzw reiserfsck (ich hab sie auf reiserfs stehen) drüberjagen müssen. Habe mir allerdings leider die Fehlermeldungen, die es gab, nicht aufgehoben.

Christoph S.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Naja, nur weil die Partition nicht gemountet ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auf die Platte nicht schreiben kann. Durch das mounten greift man auf die Platte auf Dateisystemebene zu. Man kann durchaus auf die Platte schreiben ohne sie zu mounten.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Versuch mal statt
> 
> ```
>  root (hd0,0) 
> ```
> ...

 

Ist bereits passiert, ändert aber leider am "Phänomen" gar nichts. Mein Windows mag nicht starten. Ich scheue noch davor, es über die Windows-CD zu "reparieren", weil dann der MBR eben wieder überschrieben wird und ich dann etwas Mühe habe, wieder an meine Linux-Partitionen und -Systeme heranzukommen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

morgens,

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Naja, nur weil die Partition nicht gemountet ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auf die Platte nicht schreiben kann. Durch das mounten greift man auf die Platte auf Dateisystemebene zu. Man kann durchaus auf die Platte schreiben ohne sie zu mounten.

 

Das ist richtig, und offenbar hat meine Kubuntu-Installation an irgendwelchen nur schwer erkennbaren Dingen herumgeschraubt. Der aktuelle Stand ist: ich kann die Partition (FAT32, ich habe mein WindowsXP immer auf FAT32 gesetzt) in jedem Linux-System mounten, alle Daten sind noch vorhanden. Es sind auch keine "wichtigen" Daten drauf, also keine mails, Projektdateien, Arbeitsverzeichnisse usw, - die liegen alle auf gesonderten Partitionen. Ich könnte die Partition also ohne Datenverlust plattmachen und das System eben neu aufsetzen.

Ich habe mal mit einer Acronis-CD gestartet. Die zeigt mir als "Laufwerksbuchstaben" drei sehr komische verwurschtelte Zeichen, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, anstelle des erwarteten Buchstabens "C". Offenbar hat kubuntu während der Installation irgendwas an der Signatur verstellt, womit dann der NT-Loader (ntldr) nicht zurechtzukommen scheint.

Der Rechner hat mit einem Core2-Duo-Intel-Prozessor eine 64bit-Architektur.  Ich habe auch ein "amd64"-kubuntu genommen, genauso wie mein Gentoo von einer "amd64"-CD aus installiert wurde. Mein WindowsXP ist jedoch ein 32bit-System. Das war bisher keinerlei Problem, weil die CPU dann halt in den Kompatibilitätsmodus schaltet.

Ich habe probehalber mal GRUB aus Gentoo herausgenommen und dafür von der ja auch noch vorhandenen SUSE aus aktiviert. Das war für die SUSE eine komplette Neuinstallation des Bootmanagers. Die menu.lst (bzw. grub.conf) habe ich dann hinüberkopiert. Ergebnis: Windows mag immer noch nicht starten. Und, noch interessanter: es gibt auf einer SUSE-Live-CD einen Auswahlpunkt "installiertes System booten". Da wird mir meine C-Partition gar nicht angezeigt.  Genauso mit Knoppix: das meldet mir einen unbekannten Partitionstyp.

Offenbar habe ich mich geirrt und es ist kein "Gentoo-Thema". Ich dachte zuerst, es liegt irgendwie am GRUB, der bei mir ja von Gentoo aus konfiguriert wird. Aber dieses Kubuntu hat doch irgendwas in der Partitionstabelle so zerschossen, daß Windows nicht mehr weiß, daß die Partition eigentlich FAT32 ist. Sorry - ich hätte das Thema doch in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/5 ansprechen sollen.

Interessanterweise kann ich diese Partition sowohl von Gentoo aus wie auch von der SUSE, von Debian und von Kubuntu aus korrekt mounten und alle Dateien erreichen. Nur mit der Knoppix-DVD kriege ich sie nicht gemounted. Na gut, dann muß ich sie wohl mit "format C:\" erst plattmachen und dann das System neu aufsetzen, ist ja nicht gar so schlimm. Meine "sensiblen" Daten liegen ja eh alle auf anderen Partitionen oder Platten und ein Backup gibts auch.

----------

## matthes

Hallo,

hast Du dir schon mal mit fdisk die System-ID angesehen ? 

Nun kenn ich Windows XP nicht so gut und weiß nicht ob es die ID auswertet, aber es könnte ja durchaus sein, daß Kubuntu dort etwas verändert hat. Wenn ja, dann einfach auf FAT32 zurücksetzen.

Gruß

Matthias

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *matthes wrote:*   

> hast Du dir schon mal mit fdisk die System-ID angesehen ? 

 

Was ist denn eine System-ID? Bitte erkläre das einmal genauer bitte.

@Christoph

Bevor Du das Teil formatierst, kannst Du durchaus nochmal die Windows CD nehmen, booten und die Wiederherstellungskonsole starten. Dann gibst Du mal 

```
fdisk /mbr
```

 ein. Das schreibt den Masterbootrecord neu und dann kannst  Du den grub nochmal sauber grüberbügeln. Zur Not tuts auch jede x-beliebige Startdiskette mit fdisk an board. Seltsam ist nur, dass Du die Partition mal mounten kannst und mal nicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Christoph!

Du kannst mich gerne korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege. Aber da du Windows auf einer "extra" Festplatte hast, sollte es doch ohne Probleme möglich sein mal eben das Bios umzustellen und von der ersten Platte booten statt von der zweiten.

Dann weißt du wenigstens ob nicht vielleicht doch etwas an der Windows-Partition defekt ist.

Ansonsten würde ich unter Gentoo grub einfach nochmal neu installieren. Es kam ja auch jetzt vor kurzem zu einem Update, vielleicht hat das auch irgendwas verändert. Hier brauchte ich zwar nichts zu verändern und alle Funktionierte ohne Probleme. Aber vielleicht hat sich ja in der Windows-Bezüglichen Syntax etwas geändert und dir ist das "windows"-Verhalten nur durch Zufall NACH der Kubuntu-Installation aufgefallen.

Grüße!

----------

## toralf

Hhm, ich hatte mal in einem ähnlichen Fall Windows von einer Rescue-CD gebootet und dann ein /fixboot (nicht zu verwechseln mit /fixmbr) als Befehl abgesetzt.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Es gibt auch noch die Moeglichkeit das Christoph denkt er benutze die gentoo version von grub/menu.lst. Vielleicht hat ubuntu durch die gleiche festplatte alle nachbarn erkannt nur windows nicht und es kommt somit zum Phaenomen.

Nur weiss ich nicht wie man es prueft ob und wann der mbr geaendert wurde.

----------

## matthes

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

>  *matthes wrote:*   hast Du dir schon mal mit fdisk die System-ID angesehen ?  
> 
> Was ist denn eine System-ID? Bitte erkläre das einmal genauer bitte.

 

Sorry, System-ID ist falsch ausgedrückt. Es handelt sich um die Partitions-ID.  Mit fdisk läßt sie sich anzeigen und auch ändern. Einige IDs sind:

82: Linux swap

83: Linux (für alle Linux-Dateisysteme: ext2, ext3, reiserfs ect.)

8e: Linux LVM

fd: Linux RAID autodetected

b W95 FAT32

c W95 FAT32 (LBA)

e W95 FAT16 (LBA)

f W95 Ext'd (LBA)

Während der Linuxinstallation wird dadurch z.B. festgelegt ob es sich um eine swap- oder native Linux-Partition handelt.

Wird unter Windows z.B. ein USB-Stick formatiert, bekommt er die ID "b" (W95 FAT32).

Der USB-Stick wird auch erkannt wenn die Partitions-ID auf 83 (native Linux) gesetzt wurde.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht inwieweit Windows diese ID auswertet wenn es sich um eine bootbare Festplattenpartition handelt.

----------

## Max Steel

dreh deiner Linux-Platte doch mal den Saft ab, (Stecker ziehen) und versuche dann zu starten, evtl, musst du noch auf die andere Platte umstellen.

Wenn das nicht geht kannst du einfach mal die Windoof-CD drüberjagen, es ändert sich ja dann nichts an der Linux-Platte die nicht zu sehen ist.

Danach steckst du sie wieder ein und es müsste zumindest auf Windows wieder gehn.

Oder aber, du versuchst den Grub wieder neu in den MBR zu schreiben, von GEntoo aus.

----------

